
Confirmed: He Who Sits the Most Dies the Soonest - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/04/confirmed-he-who-sits-the-most-dies-the-soonest/256101/
======
lbotos
What is the definition of sitting? What about laying on a bed? Is that
something completely different? Are they qualifying anything that isn't
standing as sitting?

I'm an avid cyclist, does the "sitting" position have an effect on my death
coming nearer? I think the more interesting question is what is happening
physically while "sitting" that causes this?

